# Arnold Sports Festival!



## Curt James (Mar 2, 2013)

Met *HeavyLifter* and *Z499* at the Arnold Sports Festival Expo! Left the cable to my camera at home so I can't transfer the images until I get back to PA, but how cool it was to meet some good people from *IronMagazineForums!

*Iris Kyle won the Ms. International, Candice Keene won the Figure competition, and Tanji Johnson won Fitness after a million years of trying.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## PitbullRescue (Mar 5, 2013)

Not happy with Dexter's win


----------



## Z499 (Mar 5, 2013)

It was nice meeting you too bro, next time we gotta get a beer somewhere.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Met *HeavyLifter* and *Z499* _and _*kristaleigh* at the Arnold Sports Festival Expo! (snip)



Fixed!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2013)

Z499 said:


> It was nice meeting you too bro, *next time we gotta get a beer somewhere.*



Definitely.


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 8, 2013)

Z499 said:


> It was nice meeting you too bro, next time we gotta get a beer somewhere.





Curt James said:


> Definitely.


Hey! I like beer, too!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2013)

^^^^ You and your crew MADE my Arnold Classic experience, brother.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2013)

Big J part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2013)

ABC at Metro Fitness

2013 Animal Barbell Club - Columbus | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2013)

Mutant training in Columbus


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2013)

Mutants part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2013)

Brandon Beckrich at the Arnold

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/tr...-videos/brandon-beckrich-season-chest-workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2013)

Cody Montgomery back workout

Teen Phenom Cody Montgomery Cranks Out a Back Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2013)

The Cage trailer


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow I have never heard of the Arnold sports festival. Looks cool, I wouldn't mind attending.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2013)

ABC Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

European Nationals Winner Roman Fritz Chest Workout | FLEX Online

Filmed at Metro Fitness in Columbus


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2013)

National ABC


----------

